# Presque Isle Tomorrow



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Cam and I decided to make a last minute trip to presque isle in the morning. I know it is late notice but if anyone wants to tag along get a hold of me. Planning on getting there around 7:00. 
Ryan
419-706-4095


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy cow they do exist. Looks like a fun time. The young man's face says it all.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Great pics eye spy, that young fella is going to be a lifer on the ice 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

